# German names for GSD?



## Adirondackman (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello,
Picking up our pup in three weeks and we're wondering about actual German names for our girl, any thoughts? I'd like Schatzie, wife not liking it! Thanks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.cutebabynames.org/german-baby-names.aspx?originID=29
I like Elsa, Addie, Ella


----------



## Kate75 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi

Our first GSD was Elsa (pre frozen days) after the lioness in Born Free. We also know of GSD girls called Mika (pronounced meeka), Eva, Angelika (shortened to Annie) and Elke (pronounced Elkie).


----------

